# [H] Azshara - Darkbreed sucht Nachwuchs



## Starship (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Wir, die Hordengilde *Darkbreed * auf Azshara, suchen fähige neue Member zur Unterstützung unserer Gildenaktivität. 

Wir sind eine Gilde die seit Beta-WoW besteht und eigentlich immer aktiv ist. Mit einem Multigamingclan im Rücken bestreitet Darkbreed auch noch andere Games als nur WoW. 
Wir sind vorallem in PvP aktiv aber auch in PvE gibts viel zu tun wie zb.  Kara etc. 
Uns zeichnet eine besonders gute Clangemeinschaft aus die sich über alle Bereiche des Multigamingclans hinaus zieht. 
Genau das ist auch das was Darkbreed besonders macht, das bei uns die Clangemeinschaft an erster Stelle steht. 

Daher suchen wir auch Member denen ebenfalls das Miteinander besonders wichtig ist und die ebenfalls Lust auf neue Herausforderungen haben. 
Wenn du also älter als 19 Jahre bist, deinen Char gut unter Kontrolle hast und selber auch viel Wert auf ein intaktes Gildengefühl legst dann bist du bei uns ja vielleicht richtig. 
Wir würden uns über eine umfangreiche Bewerbung auf unserer Homepage unter http://www.darkbreed-hq.net in unserem Forum freuen. 
Zudem bin ich auch hier gerne per PM erreichbar. 

In diesem Sinne... 

Einmal Darkbreed - immer Darkbreed


----------



## Starship (29. Juni 2007)

push


----------

